# Dovpo Blotto RTA - Purple and Rainbow



## Khaos (21/10/20)

Anyone have stock of above RTA in purple and rainbow? Want to fit both to check which one will look nicer. In the Westrand area if possible.


----------



## adriaanh (21/10/20)

Not in the West Rand but they have the rainbow.

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/blotto-mini-rta?
variant=32339346686005

Purple

https://thevapestudio.co.za/collect...f-dovpo-blotto-rta-2ml?variant=31615476465717

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

